# Amf Junior tricycle help



## whirlybird (Mar 29, 2017)

So using this site I found that this tricycle is a late 60s to early 70s model. What I can't find out is why this one has the bars on the back.

Any ideas what these are? Does it make it rare or valuable in any way?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm guessing it was made to resemble a fire truck with the bars for the rear rider to hang on the way fire personnel used to ride the back of old fire trucks. The "clang-clang" bell on the front and red reflectors on the fender help give it the fire truck look. Murray also produced a fire chief tricycle having bars on the sides of the rear step and same type of bell on the front.

Dave


----------



## whirlybird (Mar 30, 2017)

I have looked all over for a picture of one, but can not locate one. It would be a neat project to restore it, but without being able to see what it originally looked like makes it hard!! Thx for the reply!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 30, 2017)

I just noticed the brackets attached to the rear bars. These probably are the hangers for ladders similar to what some pedal car fire trucks had.

Here is a link to the similar Murray Fire Chief tricycle for reference: http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/1192416/fp78.cgi
Here is a link to a Murray fire truck pedal car showing ladders attached to brackets on the side bars. This is very similar to what your trike has: https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/10740845

I've looked for an AMF Junior trike like yours and haven't found one yet, but you've got my curiosity up now and I'll dig some more.

Dave


----------



## whirlybird (Mar 31, 2017)

I saw the Murray Fire Chief while looking for mine. I found a green one online that looked just like it without the rear brackets but that has been about it. Thanks for all your help. I still need to find a wheel for it but after that it seems all cosmetic.


----------



## whirlybird (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok so after talking to an older family member, he says that he remembers the tricycle and that it came with wooden ladders on the side and a bell. Well the bell is there for sure. He also said that the ladders were up in the old barn attic, but not sure if they were broken or not. I am going to try and go look this weekend but I doubt they are still there. I would like to still find a pic of them to maybe have a replica made.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 31, 2017)

If the original ladders are gone, this site sells a lot of reproduction pedal car parts and have those ladders in either wood or white plastic: http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal...QAgSPGwr5YOdyzEWVR-dsguxw0VSmiPZoxBoCcaLw_wcB

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Mar 31, 2017)

Earlier year and different tricycle but very similar concept to that above owned by whirlybird


----------



## whirlybird (Mar 31, 2017)

Dave - super thanks for that link!!

Now I have to decide to preserve or restore but I am leaning toward restoring it unless I find the original ladders.


----------



## whirlybird (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes it does seem very close to the Murray.


----------



## Cotton (Aug 27, 2017)

Pulled this tricycle out of the shop, thinking I might restore it for grandson.  It's an AMF Junior, but not sure what year.
The decal is different than what I see online for the 50s-60s model:  My decal has a *banner* on which "Junior" is written [tho hardly legible], the banner is scrolled, as in, wraps around to the back [of AMF shield]


 

 

 ; the emblems I see online show this section as a straight rectangle.  Not sure what this signifies to date my trike.
Did my tricycle originally come with a front fender?
The right rear wheel has one broken spoke and is bent some.
Left rear wheel has a 1" chunk of rubber missing.
Front wheel is very bad, down to the wire...
One poster showed a tricycle like this where the front wheel rubber had been replaced with a hose...!
So, what are opinions on feasibility of fixing this one?  Needs wheels, pedals, handle grip.
Thanks very much!
[apologize the pics are dark]  Also, don't know why/how uploading the pics interrupted the text...


----------



## Cotton (Aug 27, 2017)

Cotton said:


> Pulled this tricycle out of the shop, thinking I might restore it for grandson.  It's an AMF Junior, but not sure what year.
> The decal is different than what I see online for the 50s-60s model:  My decal has a *banner* on which "Junior" is written [tho hardly legible], the banner is scrolled, as in, wraps around to the back [of AMF shield] ; the emblems I see online show this section as a straight rectangle.  Not sure what this signifies to date my trike.
> Did my tricycle originally come with a front fender?
> The right rear wheel has one broken spoke and is bent some.
> ...




View attachment 666510 View attachment 666509 View attachment 666505
Here's a picture showing the difference in my *banner* decal, this one with the straight rectangle for "Junior":


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 27, 2017)

Here's a couple web pages you might find interesting, if you haven't seen it already: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/AMF.php http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php
The color ads and photos help answer your question about a front fender. I think yours dates to mid-50s since Junior used a scroll before AMF took them over earlier in the '50s. It's just a matter of figuring out what year(s) the scroll banner was used under AMF. Could have been used only for one year and then changed. The ads won't zoom in enough for me to tell.

Dave


----------



## Cotton (Aug 27, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Here's a couple web pages you might find interesting, if you haven't seen it already: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/AMF.php http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php
> The color ads and photos help answer your question about a front fender. I think yours dates to mid-50s since Junior used a scroll before AMF took them over earlier in the '50s. It's just a matter of figuring out what year(s) the scroll banner was used under AMF. Could have been used only for one year and then changed. The ads won't zoom in enough for me to tell.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for your reply, Dave.  Yes, have been to the fetish website, but not finding my specific decal.  Did see one picture identifying trike from the 50s...with no front fender...and surely cannot see what the decal looks like.
This looks just like mine...rust, et al.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 22, 2017)

I just happened across this site while doing some tricycle head badge research: http://gocreativegraphics.com/page_22.html

They have the AMF Junior replacement decals in both the diagonal bar and scroll style. I've never dealt with them myself...just stumbled across their site by accident today.

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 22, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> I just happened across this site while doing some tricycle head badge research: http://gocreativegraphics.com/page_22.html
> 
> They have the AMF Junior replacement decals in both the diagonal bar and scroll style. I've never dealt with them myself...just stumbled across their site by accident today.
> 
> Dave





heres mine 50s early 60s


----------

